#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Υπέργεια Δεξαμενή Πυρόσβεσης και ΠΣ κατά ΕΝ 12845

## teop

Χαίρετε.

Σε υπέργεια δεξαμενή αποθήκευσης νερού για πλήρωση οχημάτων πυρόσβεσης, είναι υποχρεωτική η εγκατάσταση πυροσβεστικού συγκροτήματος κατά ΕΝ 12845?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

